# Cookie recipes for doggies



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I feel like baking this week :coolwink: and want to 'try' some cookie treats for the doggies.... but want good ingredients in them....anyone got a nice cookie/treat recipe for doggies??

*If Possible, would like a recipe that has been Tried n' True by yourself, not just a random one off the Net...*



While doin' a Search on here, I found one for Pupcakes so its on the to-bake list... but want some cookies also....

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I haven't baked anything so you got me on this one.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

guess its much easier to just buy them from Laineys.......lol... I may just have to start a doggie cookie cookbook.........


----------

